# "After-wash wrinkle" problem with heat transfer vinyl?



## mannerski

Hello T-shirt lovers...
Has anyone have _"After-wash wrinkle" problem with transfer vinyl_??
Every time i make t-shirt it looks perfect but when i wear it i notice it bends and when i wash it it bends a lot and i have to iron it like crazy. which disables me from making sales. Tested many Ts and just gave it away to friends asking for feedback in return. Tried different preassure settings on my press and few different laundromats with no luck.

I'm using a Hotronix STX16 heat press and EasyWeed (Premium) Heat Transfer Material - w/ sticky backing that i got from Coastal B. After explaining my problem to CB they asked me why am i using an iron, instead i should be using my heat press to apply vinyl and i gave up. Last t-shirt i made was 04/26/08. Please help me to fall in T-love again...

~mannerski


----------



## deChez

*Re: "After-wash wrinkle" problem*

I haven't had that problem. With larger designs, I usually turn the tee inside out before washing. I don't put in a hot dryer...use medium setting. And take it out of the dryer right away.

If you're using laundromat dryers, they may just be too hot. 

Is the design particularly large or dense?


----------



## COEDS

*Re: "After-wash wrinkle" problem*

I have not experienced this problem. I don'y do anything special to the garment. I use Eco film and hot mark 70 with no issues. I have heard of others having this issue, but I'm not sure why. ..... JB


----------



## Robin

*Re: "After-wash wrinkle" problem*

I thought I had answered this yesterday.....but I must have gotten distracted.

I havent heard of this problem either. Maybe you could post a picture of what is happening. 

The only reason I could think of this happening is if you left it in the bottom of the laundry basket too long. That's the stuff I have to iron.


----------



## Jadey

*Re: "After-wash wrinkle" problem*

I am also having this problem and tonight am at my wits end. Im getting really nice results with xpres superflex until I wash the t-shirt! Im new to all this so have been doing alot of testing too. 

I have tried lots of different temperatures on the press, times, pressures etc. I even did swatches so I could compare the different techniques. All swatches were fine and washed great and I decided on the best one and used those timings. 

Then I got a new batch of FTL t shirts (Im just starting out so wanted a middle of the road tee) . I used one of these tees to test on and its been a disaster. 

Because of the success I had with my swatches (I used an old FTL t-shirt I had lying around) I didnt dream I would have this problem and could only assume it was the t-shirts. Originally I believed it was the t-shirt shrinking but I washed it and then did more test designs on it , only to get the same result. 

Any ideas ? I can only think from what I have read on here it is moisture in these new t-shirts. 

Pictures of what I am getting after washing 

[media]http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l213/dub-dynamics/wrinkle001Medium.jpg[/media]

[media]http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l213/dub-dynamics/wrinkle003Medium.jpg[/media]

[media]http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l213/dub-dynamics/wrinkle005Medium.jpg[/media]

[media]http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l213/dub-dynamics/wrinkle006Medium.jpg[/media]

And the successful swatch that has been washed 10+ times! I used the same technique on the vinyl above and get the wrinkly effect 

[media]http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l213/dub-dynamics/swatch001Medium.jpg[/media]


----------



## COEDS

*Re: "After-wash wrinkle" problem*

I think the T-Shirt has shrunk and the vinyl of course did not or the shirt was stretched before applying the vinyl. I have never had this issue and this is just a guess. .... JB


----------



## oddTEE

*Re: "After-wash wrinkle" problem*

Make sure you stretch the garment before loading it in your press and try pre-heating it as well, it looks like besides shrinking, the vinyl is not properly adhered to the Tshirt.


----------



## badalou

*Re: "After-wash wrinkle" problem*

is that a ribbed tee? Looks limke it is bunching up. When you press with a commercial press then you should repress again. I have never had this problem and I ahve been using vinyl for over 2 years. Lou


----------



## plan b

*Re: "After-wash wrinkle" problem*

It kinda looks like the vinyl is pulling away from the shirt,, next batch press twice, also recheck you temp, pressure and time, if your press temp is off it can effect the adhesive on the vinyl


----------



## COEDS

*Re: "After-wash wrinkle" problem*

I also pre press the garment, I then press the vinyl, and then I repress again to make sure it adheres properly. .... JB


----------



## Jadey

*Re: "After-wash wrinkle" problem*

Thanks Guys, I am already pre pressing and 2nd pressing after reading the guides on here when I first started out!


I dont understand nor heard of stretching a t-shirt before pressing. Anyone shed any light?


----------



## COEDS

*Re: "After-wash wrinkle" problem*

I never do that on pupose myself. I sometimes stretch when I'm puttting them on the press. I would make sure the temp is okay on your press to rule that out as a issue first.I really think the shirt shrunk and/or the adhesive on the vinyl is defective. I suggest trying some othe vinyl to see if the problem is still there.


----------



## GHEENEE1

*Re: "After-wash wrinkle" problem*

How old is your vinyl? Not sure, if that could be the cause or not just a thought.

Mike


----------



## Jadey

*Re: "After-wash wrinkle" problem*

Its brand new vinyl and I have different colours so I tried them all!

I have contacted xpres to see if they have had any issues with the product but I strongly think its probably me not the vinyl!


----------



## COEDS

*Re: "After-wash wrinkle" problem*



Jadey said:


> Its brand new vinyl and I have different colours so I tried them all!
> 
> I have contacted xpres to see if they have had any issues with the product but I strongly think its probably me not the vinyl!


Do you have someone close who press a garment for you. I would ask a comprtitor to press one to see if it's your equipment causing the issue. I have not heard of xpress vinyl, but I'm sure it's made and sold under other names too. ... JB


----------



## Girlzndollz

*Re: "After-wash wrinkle" problem*

I had this problem, but with heat transfer paper. It's the same theory tho. The shirt shrunk and the heat transfer didn't. 

It looked and pressed fine, but came out of the washer wrinkled. I now use 50/50 cotton/poly blends to avoid this, as even some pre-shrunk 100% cottons can still shrink a tad. 

There may be other reasons the for the wrinkling you see, but the shirt shrinking is definitely one strong possibility. Why I would think this might be the case here is because you tested on an old shirt you had lying around and the test was beautiful. That older shirt had been washed and shrunk, therefore no additional shrinkage was left in it. 

To find out more, why not change only one variable, and if you haven't already, try a pre-shrunk 50/50 shirt, not yet washed, and see if the results are any different. 

If the results are the same, you know it is not the shirt shrinking, but the vinyl or the press. If the results are nice like your old tee shirt, then you know it is the shirt shrinking. Good luck to you.


----------



## schenk

*Re: "After-wash wrinkle" problem*

if you use this material :POLI-TAPE Klebefolien GmbH
your problems will be solved. its a bit thicker and doesnt wrinkle


----------



## Jadey

*Re: "After-wash wrinkle" problem*

I might try that ! 

Im in the UK and xpres seemed to get good reviews on here. 

Very very odd


----------



## Robin

I (almost) never prestretch a shirt before putting vinyl on it. The only time I do is when someone wants vinyl on a woman's t-shirt that is very fitted. I'll stretch it a bit so that when it is worn, the vinyl doesnt pucker across the bust.

From the looks of your photos, it looks like the shirt shrunk under the vinyl. It sort of looks like the vinyl is pulling away in places too. Ive never seen this and Ive been doing heat press vinyl for about 4 yrs now. 

I would suggest trying a different t-shirt first (the cheaper option) then if that isnt the issue, switch vinyls.


----------



## Jadey

Thanks for the suggestions. 

I spoke to xpres today and they said that it happens if the t-shirts are light weight as the vinyl is only 50 microns thick. Still not much help as the FTL t-shirts Im using are heavy weight! 

Think I will try a different shirt. I am still testing different times, temps and pressures.


----------



## pickwickstitches

*Re: "After-wash wrinkle" problem*

I'm brand new at the vinyl end of the business (just got my VersaCamm VP540 up and running this week, so I'm kind of speaking out of school here. But could it be that you are using a calendared vinyl instead of cast vinyl, which has more flexibility? I was told that for flexible garments, cast vinyl is the way to go...??


----------



## COEDS

*Re: "After-wash wrinkle" problem*




pickwickstitches said:


> I'm brand new at the vinyl end of the business (just got my VersaCamm VP540 up and running this week, so I'm kind of speaking out of school here. But could it be that you are using a calendared vinyl instead of cast vinyl, which has more flexibility? I was told that for flexible garments, cast vinyl is the way to go...??


I have never heard of calendered and cast vinyl used in describe of heat press vinyl, just used to describe sign vinyl. I think the wrinkle problem is definitely related to the garment shrinking. .... JB


----------



## Jadey

I seemed to have solved the problem. It was the vinyl. I did the same procedures with a thicker vinyl (easy flex instead of superflex) and it has washed perfectly. 

When I spoke to xpres I did get the impression that not everyone gets on with superflex. Maybe its a love or hate kinda thing!  After 2 weeks of testing I certainly couldnt master it. I think even if I had got it nice I would not of continued to use it because the confidence in the product had already been lost if that makes sense. 

Thanks to everyone that made suggestions. They helped me at least test different ideas


----------



## COEDS

Thanks for the update, could you share some pics of the problem shirt and a good shirt? This may help others to see the issue and help them in their endeavers. ..... JB


----------



## Jadey

Of Course, Here are pictures of the superflex testings I did. I did 2 weeks worth at different temps, pressures, times and peeling methods. All came out much the same after washing. I do want to stress though that I know people use this vinyl with great success. Im not sure why I had all these problems, maybe its my inexperience , not sure; 



















And this is my test with easyflex, it is pressed the same as superflex but is thicker. Im still testing with this to get it exactly how I want it but you can see the difference after washing;


----------



## COEDS

thanks for sharing,I woul find a new vinyl for sure.I would also be asking for a replacement or refund for the product. ..... JB


----------



## schenk

*Re: "After-wash wrinkle" problem*



COEDS said:


> I have never heard of calendered and cast vinyl used in describe of heat press vinyl, just used to describe sign vinyl. I think the wrinkle problem is definitely related to the garment shrinking. .... JB



cast vinyl is made different than calendered vinyl. on cast the "vinyl" is sprayed on the back carrier film. calendered is pressed from a huge block of vinyl 
cast i think is cheaper to make so maybe the resellers are pushing that to the customers to make more profit. i did some testing with cast and on the teeshirt it was kind of okay but on sweaters it looks like the wrinkely pictures.


----------



## Girlzndollz

Jadey said:


> I seemed to have solved the problem. It was the vinyl. I did the same procedures with a thicker vinyl (easy flex instead of superflex) and it has washed perfectly.
> 
> When I spoke to xpres I did get the impression that not everyone gets on with superflex. Maybe its a love or hate kinda thing!  After 2 weeks of testing I certainly couldnt master it. I think even if I had got it nice I would not of continued to use it because the confidence in the product had already been lost if that makes sense.
> 
> Thanks to everyone that made suggestions. They helped me at least test different ideas


 
One quick question for you, Jadey. Did you try the new vinyl out on an already washed tee shirt? Have you tried the new vinyl out on a fresh unwashed shirt? 

I am assuming since this thread is about a week old with no activity from you, you must be having contined success... but a question occured to me when looking at the pics of the newer vinyl and the wash test: Was I looking at the same test tee that had been washed earlier with the first vinyl testing? But not wanting to assume anything, I thought I'd ask.. 

If the shirt shrinking did have anything to do with the wrinkling, that problem wouldn't show up in subsequent tests with new vinyls in wash tests. Okay, just a tiny bit of curiosity of what the new vinyl was tested on (fresh or washed test tee)... thank you so much.


----------



## Jadey

I tested the new vinyl on a fresh t shirt. I too had the same thoughts as you hence I got through about 10 new t shirts!


----------



## Girlzndollz

Oh, good, that's good to know I'm looking at a fresh shirt, to be sure. Thanks so much for replying, Jade!


----------



## COEDS

I'm glad all is better. I have found that vinyl is much trickier than people think. The garment must not be stretched or the vinyl will not look good. At least this is my experience. .... JB


----------



## lovetoprint

*Re: "After-wash wrinkle" problem*



schenk said:


> cast vinyl is made different than calendered vinyl. on cast the "vinyl" is sprayed on the back carrier film. calendered is pressed from a huge block of vinyl
> cast i think is cheaper to make so maybe the resellers are pushing that to the customers to make more profit. i did some testing with cast and on the teeshirt it was kind of okay but on sweaters it looks like the wrinkely pictures.


 
Okay I am with JB on this, I have never heard of cast and calendar for heat press, I do signs and they have this but cast is more expensive than calendar, never heard of this for heat press material.


----------



## Jadey

I thought I would give an update on my situation. 

I ended up changing vinyl but also sent the test shirts I had done plus the superflex vinyl to Xpres. They examined the t shirt and also the vinyl I sent and came to the conclusion it was t shirt shrinkage. 

I wasnt suprised by this result as I knew they were not going to blame their own product. 

Im still unsure of the problem as Im using a different vinyl on my FOL tees with no issue. Maybe it was just a vinyl and t shirt that didnt get along together!!


----------



## badbird

*Re: "After-wash wrinkle" problem*



Jadey said:


> I am also having this problem and tonight am at my wits end. Im getting really nice results with xpres superflex until I wash the t-shirt! Im new to all this so have been doing alot of testing too.
> 
> I have tried lots of different temperatures on the press, times, pressures etc. I even did swatches so I could compare the different techniques. All swatches were fine and washed great and I decided on the best one and used those timings.
> 
> Then I got a new batch of FTL t shirts (Im just starting out so wanted a middle of the road tee) . I used one of these tees to test on and its been a disaster.
> 
> Because of the success I had with my swatches (I used an old FTL t-shirt I had lying around) I didnt dream I would have this problem and could only assume it was the t-shirts. Originally I believed it was the t-shirt shrinking but I washed it and then did more test designs on it , only to get the same result.
> 
> Any ideas ? I can only think from what I have read on here it is moisture in these new t-shirts.
> 
> Pictures of what I am getting after washing
> 
> [media]http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l213/dub-dynamics/wrinkle001Medium.jpg[/media]
> 
> [media]http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l213/dub-dynamics/wrinkle003Medium.jpg[/media]
> 
> [media]http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l213/dub-dynamics/wrinkle005Medium.jpg[/media]
> 
> [media]http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l213/dub-dynamics/wrinkle006Medium.jpg[/media]
> 
> And the successful swatch that has been washed 10+ times! I used the same technique on the vinyl above and get the wrinkly effect
> 
> [media]http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l213/dub-dynamics/swatch001Medium.jpg[/media]


 
I perpetually have troubles with FTL tees and excessive shrinkage ... FTL tees are the worst for shrinking.
Also, if the tees are 100% cotton, they will shrink even more in the dryer, but even the 50/50 FTL tees shrink more than any other brand, and that could be your problem.


----------



## darkdan

*Re: "After-wash wrinkle" problem*

Since I don't do a lot of tees I just go ahead and wash and dry all blanks. This way they're already shrank. Not to mention it gets off the fuzz for better adhesion.


I suppose if I did high volume I wouldn't be able to do this without investing in a serious washer and dryer set.


----------



## badalou

*Re: "After-wash wrinkle" problem*



darkdan said:


> Since I don't do a lot of tees I just go ahead and wash and dry all blanks. This way they're already shrank. Not to mention it gets off the fuzz for better adhesion.
> 
> 
> I suppose if I did high volume I wouldn't be able to do this without investing in a serious washer and dryer set.


I try to use only pre shrunk shirts. I would never wash a shirt I was going to sell. That is the costomers job.


----------



## darkdan

They all say "preshrunk" but we know that's a lie. When they're 100% cotton they'll shrink more.


----------



## Girlzndollz

I found the same thing with 100% preshrunk cotton. Some were not too bad, but others were really noticable... all on "preshrunk" shirts. I stick with the 50/50's for that reason, but that is with inkjet HT, not vinyl.

I own a Graphtec cutter, and I am learning that process now. I was wondering, when I start with shirt vinyl, will the 50/50's be better, or do I need to use 100% cotton shirts?


----------



## stitch2

Hi Jadey....stitch here from up in yorkshire, just offering my support, had/having the exact same problem with xpress superflex and fotl t-shirts, I have been using fotl for 2 years now and the only problem with them has only ever been with this vinyl.....I have to admit that it wasn't as bad a wrinkle problem as yours, but it was definatly there when the garments were washed and I had to go round all my neighbours asking for there opinions, they all okeyed the t-shirts that I did but deep down I was never totally happy with it. Like yourself when I got in touch with xpress.....they blamed the tshirt and were not interested.

What vinyl are you using now?


----------



## ImpChief

Hi everyone, i thought id continue on to this helpful thread. I have just done a tee that looked brilliant once pressed but after washing it did the same mad wrinkling as what happened to jadey's gear earlier in the the thread. 

Im using Identitee tees, anyone heard of them? They have some good reviews on this forum from tshirt designers but it looked to me that they had shrunk a fair bit. 

I am also using a product called 'Ultra - light' or 'light-flex' its made by the guys that did 'thermoflex'. I reckon that it may be due to the light vinyl, im gonna step it up and get the thicker stuff.

I need the tees and prints to look pro! Any hints or pointers would be appreciated. Cheers!


----------



## auggieboy

*Re: "After-wash wrinkle" problem*



darkdan said:


> Since I don't do a lot of tees I just go ahead and wash and dry all blanks. This way they're already shrank. Not to mention it gets off the fuzz for better adhesion.
> 
> 
> I suppose if I did high volume I wouldn't be able to do this without investing in a serious washer and dryer set.


Make sure not to use detergents or fabric softeners I find this can be a negative for the vinyl to adhere to the garment.
I also have found that some types of shirts just don't take well to vinyl. I have had similar results to the thread starter with ring-spun shirts.
I have also had similar results when using vinyl that was intended for Nylon or leather (Like Spectra-Cut Plus) when used on cotton.
I have been using this type of vinyl for 4 years. I have washed and worn many of my own shirts and my conclusion is:​The thicker the vinyl, the longer it lasts.​Imprintables Warehouse sells the original Spectra-Cut, its thick and very athletic in feel but I have shirts that are 4 years old made with this stuff and they are still perfect.


----------



## darkdan

No fabric softener and just a dash of detergent to break the water's surface tension and the washing machine is set to double rinse.

No problems sticking yet, but then again it's only been 9 months. But the first shirts I ever made I still wear once a week. The shirt is wearing out (fading) and the vinyl still looks great.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

I use 50/50 tees with thermoflex plus for all vinyl applications. the 50/50 tees stop the wrinkling and puckering associated with vinyl transfers.


----------



## ImpChief

MotoskinGraphix said:


> I use 50/50 tees with thermoflex plus for all vinyl applications. the 50/50 tees stop the wrinkling and puckering associated with vinyl transfers.


Thanks for all your help guys, heres an update.

When i picked up the 'light-flex' or 'thermolight' (cant remember the name) the guy there gave me some 'Thermoflex' samples too with a couple of other samples with prints on them from solvent inks.

I made a tee with ALL the vinyls on there and washed it. As i expected the thicker thermoflex was fine but even one of the little solvent ink based vinyl had wrinkled too. Thats cool as im not using them anyway. But i think it is a combo of a light vinyl with a shrinking tee.

Hey Motoskingraphix, what 50/50 tees do you use? Are there any with a good fashionable shape? I need them to look classy hence the reason for wanting to use Identitee tees as they have great shapes, but washing seems to make them shrink. Im in Australia so anyone with any Aussie info on great cut 50/50 or preshrunk tees would be great.


----------



## JoshEllsworth

The wrinkling issue usually shows up more with thinner films, especially on larger coverage areas.

The problem is also complicated by shrinking garments. 

You should check with your film supplier to get a material that has a good balance of a soft feel with no wrinkling.


----------



## ambitious

I had this same problem a while back with 100% cotton as well, switched over to Gildan 50/50 and no more wrinkles.


----------



## Girlzndollz

*Re: "After-wash wrinkle" problem*



darkdan said:


> Since I don't do a lot of tees I just go ahead and wash and dry all blanks. This way they're already shrank. Not to mention it gets off the fuzz for better adhesion.
> 
> 
> I suppose if I did high volume I wouldn't be able to do this without investing in a serious washer and dryer set.


 
One concern to consider with washing your blanks is that some people are sensitive/allergic to certain detergents/chemicals in them.

You may not run into a customer ever that may have a reaction to the detergent you use, but if you have someone that breaks out when wearing your shirt - that probably wouldn't be a good thing. It might happen if *they* don't wash it before first wear, and they aren't aware *you* washed it before you sold it (this is not a common occurance).

I might wonder if you stay with this method, should you add a note to a tag to say pre-washed, or be prudent and choose an allergy free detergent? 

But then, you couldn't ever really know if that detergent is right for everyone... there are so many allergies today, to chems, fragrances, colors, etc. 

Oh well, we deal with these kind of allergies often in the group I'm in, so it comes to mind preety fast when you know peeps with the weirdest allergies... who are also t-shirt customers. 

Best wishes.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

ImpChief said:


> Thanks for all your help guys, heres an update.
> 
> When i picked up the 'light-flex' or 'thermolight' (cant remember the name) the guy there gave me some 'Thermoflex' samples too with a couple of other samples with prints on them from solvent inks.
> 
> I made a tee with ALL the vinyls on there and washed it. As i expected the thicker thermoflex was fine but even one of the little solvent ink based vinyl had wrinkled too. Thats cool as im not using them anyway. But i think it is a combo of a light vinyl with a shrinking tee.
> 
> Hey Motoskingraphix, what 50/50 tees do you use? Are there any with a good fashionable shape? I need them to look classy hence the reason for wanting to use Identitee tees as they have great shapes, but washing seems to make them shrink. Im in Australia so anyone with any Aussie info on great cut 50/50 or preshrunk tees would be great.


No fitted tees I can point you towards as we dont use them. i have 50/50 Gilden, Anvil and a slighty heavier Jerzees for vinyl applications.


----------



## ImpChief

Hi all, 

I changed vinyl to one called 'promo flex' out of Queensland, a company called power digital and i had success with that. No wrinkles at all and looked wicked.

The only issue i had with it was that as the mylar wasnt as sticky and a few of the smaller pieces went walk about. Also i found that even though i pressed my design and then shifted it to repress to avoid cold spots, there were slight corners that would peel away. I am still thinking that thermoflex might be the way forward but can't buy any yet as everywhere's still shut.

But yeh it was a light vinyl issue with the tee shrinking slightly, a guess it pays to experiment with product and print to get a good marriage of counterparts.


----------



## Kr8ve1

I too have a problem with wrinkling. I just pressed a Gildan DryBlend 50/50 pre shrunk. I used Imprintables EcoPrint and pressed it based on specs. Washed it and took it out of the dryer and you can see the end result. Looks like crap. 

I've also used Port and Co PC61 which is 100% Pre Shrunk and I have the same problem.


----------



## Kr8ve1

I heat pressed the shirt again post wash and wrinkles are gone and material is even softer. I am considering washing it again to see if it wrinkles. 

How do you explain to clients that wrinkling may occur post wash and bring them back and I'll press them? Or can I say to turn it inside out and iron it? Should work the first time and additional pressing should not be required.


----------



## iwantsomething

I have an idea you can test. I had a lot of the same problems and tried everything I could think of, including 50/50 which helped some. The other night I tried turning the temperature down and got much better results. I thought that since the shirts looked good when I first pressed them that I had the temp right before. If you have something to test, try the very minimum temp recommended and see if it's better after washing.


----------



## royster13

It is a big piece of plastic on the front of the shirt and it is what it is....What you are seeing is very typical for this kind of material with a large design area.....


----------



## Nick Horvath

You could try pre-shrunk cottons. This would limit the amount of shrinking that occurs when washing.


----------



## Kr8ve1

Sadly after 2 washings and turning the shirt inside out the color is already coming off the transfer. Imprintables Warehouse states it lasts up to 50 washes. Not from what I have found. Anyone use Sisers products for print and cut? 


Visit www.kreativitees.com and www.getkdm.com


----------

